# Fat Jax 12/13/14 Report



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out to stretch a line and the Amberjacks did that for us. A couple pics and a short Video. The AJ taking the snapper head from the cuda is a little better than 50 Lbs.... Love going out there.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice pics


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Gotta love winter fishing in a T-shirt and some folks actually want to live in Milwaukee! lmao


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome Vid!!


----------

